# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Several Puri hotels

## mano133

Puri is the one among a few places in India which provide an equal opportunity of pilgrimage and tourism. In one hand, it is honored as a sacred dham having the world famous Jagannath Temple whereas in other hand, it is also popular as a perfect beach resort. Tourists coming Puri prefer to stay close to both temple and beach. Several Puri hotels belonging to different categories are located in a close vicinity of Jagannath Temple and Puri Beach. Hotel Naren Palace is the one among such luxury Puri hotels and Hotel Nayak Plaza is a budget one. For booking in these and other Puri hotels, you can visit .com.


hotels in Puri

----------

